# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  Wahnsinns-Preise bei englischen Online-Shops

## grisch

hey leute, dank des momentan niedrigen pfund kurs und der VAT (mehrwertsteuer) senkung in england (anfang dezember 2008) ergeben sich nun für uns mitteleuropäer vollig neue preisdimensionen.

paar beispiele von englischen online-shops (welche alle nach österreich liefern):

2009er glory dh frame - € 1150,-- 
2009er mongoose boot'r - € 2871,--
2009er trek session 88DH - € 3560,--
2009er specialized sx trail II fsr - € 2870,--
etc.

das gilt natürlich auch für parts und fashion!

shops:
www.cyclestore.co.uk
www.bonthronebikes.co.uk
www.edinburghbicycle.com

sorry, an die österreichischen und deutschen shopbetreiber, die das hier lesen müssen  :Embarrassment:

----------


## pAz

www.chainreactioncycles.com ned vergessen

einfach hammer preise zur zeit!

----------


## r4v3r

Boar die verschenken die Sachen ja tatsächlich 
kurse.teleboerse.de/DE/Showpa...n=EU0009653088

Hat jemand schon mal a Rad in England bestellt? Ist des vertrauenswürdig bzw geht des so reibungslos?

----------


## grisch

> www.chainreactioncycles.com ned vergessen
> 
> einfach hammer preise zur zeit!


hab ich bewusst nicht nochmal erwähnt, da das eh schon ein klassiker ist. schade halt, dass crc keine ordentlichen komplettbikes bzw. rahmen im angebot hat. 




> Boar die verschenken die Sachen ja tatsächlich 
> kurse.teleboerse.de/DE/Showpa...n=EU0009653088
> 
> Hat jemand schon mal a Rad in England bestellt? Ist des vertrauenswürdig bzw geht des so reibungslos?


ausser crc nicht; ich würde mir da aber weniger sorgen machen; solange die paypal und kreditkarte akzeptieren, wird das schon passen.

----------


## DarkSecret

Sind echt geil die Preise  :EEK!:

----------


## Brody

> Sind echt geil die Preise



echt krass. das muss man sich mal auf der zunge zergehn lassen. eine e13 lg1 für 55€. einfach hammer :EEK!:

----------


## noox

> Hat jemand schon mal a Rad in England bestellt? Ist des vertrauenswürdig bzw geht des so reibungslos?


 Wenn man des Englischen mächtig ist, sollte es dank EU nicht anders sein, als wenn man als Österreicher in Deutschland bestellt. 

Warum hast www.freeborn.co.uk nicht erwähnt? Damit sich nicht jeder ein Banshee oder Devinci kauft?  :Twisted:  Dort dürfte z.B. das 2008er SX Trail II um ca. 2000 hergehen...

----------


## Freerider92

des is ja echt übel was die für hammerpreise grad ham!

----------


## michlfeit

wenn wir schon mal beim thema sind

braucht man für paypal noch eine Kreditkarte oder reicht da schon Bankomatkarte? Bilde mir ein da was gehört zu haben..

lg

----------


## joseppe

du brauchst lediglich ein konto.
paypal überweist dir dann ein oder zwei cent und im verwendungszweck steht der freischaltcode.

wenn jetzt noch einer der shop alle die teile hätte, die ich gerne bestellen würde, dann wäre ich der glücklichste mensch.

----------


## 4x_racer

Also wenn meine Währungs-Umrechnungen stimmen, dann ist dieser Shop sehr billig: www.winstanleysbikes.co.uk ??+  :Confused:

----------


## Marvin Tille

super, da kommt man ja echt ins Überlegen sich nen Komplettrad zu kaufen und im Vergleich zu Deutschen Preisen über 1400€ zu sparen  :EEK!: 




Edit: Habe gleich mal eine Frage zum Demo 7. Kann man bei dem ohne sich nen neuen Dämpfer zu kaufen den Federweg etwas erhöhen ?

----------


## Stylo77

> echt krass. das muss man sich mal auf der zunge zergehn lassen. eine e13 lg1 für 55€. einfach hammer


is ja echt nen super preis mit stahl-backplate 
kostet in de/Ö 59.- €

----------


## Tyrolens

Endlich profitiert auch unsereins mal von der Wirtschaftskrise.  :Big Grin:   
Viele Grüße, 
Thomas

----------


## grisch

> Wenn man des Englischen mächtig ist, sollte es dank EU nicht anders sein, als wenn man als Österreicher in Deutschland bestellt. 
> 
> Warum hast www.freeborn.co.uk nicht erwähnt? Damit sich nicht jeder ein Banshee oder Devinci kauft?  Dort dürfte z.B. das 2008er SX Trail II um ca. 2000 hergehen...


Danke noox, genau das war eig. der grund  :Mad: 
macht aber nix, momentan is des glory schon wieder sehr interessant, muss mich da jetzt die nächsten tage entscheiden, sonst wird's noch komplizierter

----------


## Flo(w)rider

genau, es wird ein glory dh :Big Grin:  :Smile:

----------


## Brody

> genau, es wird ein glory dh


gute entscheidung :Thumb Up: 
viel spaß damit :Wink:

----------


## janez

das teil is da ja echt mal verdammt günstig muss ich sagen....hast 
sich nix falsch gmacht damit! 
grüße

----------


## Flo(w)rider

ich hab jetzt doch bei cyclestore.co.uk bestellt. spar dann nochmal 128 Pfund ( um das Geld kann man sich noch komponenten oder sonstiges mitbestellen). da is jetzt nämlich so ein angebot, dass man 10% geschenkt bekommt.  :Smile: 
email kontakt geht super und der shop generell is sehr geil!! versand kostet übrigens 120 Pfund...

lg

----------


## klamsi

Ich frag mich ja warum bei denen der Versand so "Teuer" ist??  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Flo(w)rider

naja, es is schon teuer, der versand, aber man spart sich immer noch viel, als wenn man in Österreich oder Deutschland bestellt. 
Das Paket kommt ja auch mim Flieger, ist versichert und eigntl. auch nicht leicht... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  hab noch ne thomson sattelstütze, maxxis highroller, griffe und ne X.9 schaltung geshoppt.
bei rutlandcycling.co.uk kostet der versand übrigens 124 Pfund.

lg

----------


## Red

Hatte vor kurzem auch bei cyclestore wegen eines Bikes angefragt, wird halt per UPS Airmail und versichert verschickt, egal ob 400 Euro Dirtbike oder 4000 Euro DH Bike.

----------


## MR.A

naja ist dennoch Abzocke.Bei DHL kostet sowas 22€ auch versichert.

----------


## Red

Abzocke wäre es nur dann, wenn der Transport 22€ kostet, sie aber 120 verlangen.  :Wink:

----------


## MR.A

da haste Recht.kann mir aber fast nicht vorstellen das ups soo viel teurer ist...eigentlich auch wurscht, da die Preise immer noch extrem gut sind.

----------


## grisch

> naja ist dennoch Abzocke.Bei DHL kostet sowas 22€ auch versichert.


kommt natürlich auf das gewicht und die "sperrigkeit" einer sendung an, da gibt es große unterschiede; 20kg sind nicht gleich 20kg, wenn du z.b. ein dh bike versendest hat der karton normalerweise um die 20 - 25kg = dieser wert wird aber dann nicht zur frachtkostenberechnung herangezogen, sondern es wird auch die dimension des karton ermittelt und bei einem radkarton kommt dann nicht das gewicht zur berechnung sondern die sperrigkeit des kartons - da werden die preise dann alle wieder sehr ähnlich sein; bei den kurrierdiensten gibt es dann höchstens ein paar % preisunterschied. also alles um die 100 Pfund von GB nach AT für radkarton ist voll in Ordnung - sind auch gleich mal um die 1000km die da zurückgelegt werden müssen.

----------


## cyberuhu

> kommt natürlich auf das gewicht und die "sperrigkeit" einer sendung an, da gibt es große unterschiede; 20kg sind nicht gleich 20kg, wenn du z.b. ein dh bike versendest hat der karton normalerweise um die 20 - 25kg = dieser wert wird aber dann nicht zur frachtkostenberechnung herangezogen, sondern es wird auch die dimension des karton ermittelt und bei einem radkarton kommt dann nicht das gewicht zur berechnung sondern die sperrigkeit des kartons - da werden die preise dann alle wieder sehr ähnlich sein; bei den kurrierdiensten gibt es dann höchstens ein paar % preisunterschied. also alles um die 100 Pfund von GB nach AT für radkarton ist voll in Ordnung - sind auch gleich mal um die 1000km die da zurückgelegt werden müssen.


muss in grisch zustimmen!
freeborn verlangt für ein DH-Bike (Gewicht mit Verpackung 25kg) 100,- Pfund. Und auch wenn der Versand nur 80,- kostet und sie für´s verpacken, Abwicklung etc.. 20,- verdienen, find ich´s ok.

----------


## MR.A

die 22€ waren ja auch auf einen Rahmen bezogen.
Wenn die Preise für kpl. bikes sind passt es schon eher.

----------


## jakob.k

Hallo tut mir leid das ich nicht den ganzen thread ganz genau durch gelesen hab aber ich wollt euch amal fragen was ich davon haltet ? :www.bonthronebikes.co.uk/12-2...896b770701f641

----------


## grisch

> Hallo tut mir leid das ich nicht den ganzen thread ganz genau durch gelesen hab aber ich wollt euch amal fragen was ich davon haltet ? :www.bonthronebikes.co.uk/12-2...896b770701f641


habs in irgendeinem uk shop für 3500,-- gesehen, weiß leider nicht mehr bei welchem  :Embarrassment: 
frag halt vorab zur sicherheit, ob versand ausserhalb uk möglich ist und was das zusätzlich kostet (alles um die 100 Pfund ist eig. ok)

----------


## Sethimus

www.bonthronebikes.co.uk/imag...s/discount.gif-10% macht bei mir 3249,-

----------


## Flo(w)rider

wens interessiert: die lieferung bei cylestore.co.uk dauert nach AUT nur einen tag. :Smile: 

lg

----------


## Umar

hab schon ein bisschen gesucht.... aber vil kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich im moment einen güstigen glory DH rahmen herbekomme???

Danke

Umar

----------


## grisch

> hab schon ein bisschen gesucht.... aber vil kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich im moment einen güstigen glory DH rahmen herbekomme???
> 
> Danke
> 
> Umar


da z.b.
war schon mal deutlich günstiger  :EEK!: 

www.cyclestore.co.uk/rangeVie...categoryID=227

----------


## Flo(w)rider

da hab ich ihn a her...günstiger worst ihn nirgenst kriegn...noch dazu kannst da um 128 Pfund noch sachen aussuchn...geile sache

----------


## superloipe

...hab entdeckt, dass die bei moreboards.com devinci wilson 4 rahmen verkaufen. auf anfrage kann man auch andere devinci rahmen und komplettbikes bestellen. und sogar günstiger als bei freeborn.co.uk in england wenn man das mal durchrechnet mit versand usw. sonst bekommt man die dinger ja nirgens.

----------

